# Failed Blastocysts Transfer - Does anyone have any ideas/experience?



## ljo

I had two early blastocysts transfered in my recent ICSI cycle and they both failed to implant. Does anyone have an experience in this and any suggestions on what we could do differently in our next cycle?

I am 38 (but closer to 39) and my partner is 40.

We had two early blastocysts transfered during a ICSI cycle when I was 35 and these resulted in twins... does being 38 really have that much affect in blastocysts implanting?

Any suggestions/help you could offer would be much appreciated...

For example is it worth asking about assisted hatching?

I am with ARGC and I have already had immune testing. I have a mild blood clotting disorder which I took clexane for, my immunes were also slightly raised so I was taking the steriod Dexametasone for a few weeks. 

My husband has a very low sperm count (which is why we have ICSI) and I have mild endometriousis. I also have had a hysteroscopy.

LJO


----------



## lily17

Hi Ya
I had 2 blasocysts transferred and it was negative, then had the remaining 2 frozen blasocysts transferred on the next cycle and it was BFP- we did nothing different and the embryos were from the same batch,
unfortunately I then had a M/C...but neverthess, it was a positve.
My consulatnt said IVF is not an exact science, and even she doesnt know why sometimes it works for some people and then not others, she says that sometimes she is certain it will work and it doesnt, then others she is more uncertain and it does!!
She says there is definately more success with blastocysts than earlier embryos.
Hope this helps

Karenx


----------



## lyndalou

Hi ljo

Sorry to her about your recent bfn . As you can see from my signature I have had 2 fresh cycles and 3 frozen transfers.
They were all blasts. " 2 first time [fresh] bfn 2 again [frozen] bfn then 1 [frozen] bfn 
2 transfers [fresh] bfp but sadly hb stoped at 9 weeks
1 transfered [frozen] bfn
Just in the middle of another fresh cycle. Our consultatnt said its just a lottery. And you either strike lucky or not. We had loads of tests done all came back fine. He said if we just keep going for it we will eventually get the right one [easy for him to say on his 6 figure salary] The only thing that is different this time is the amount of follies I have and because we are doing a identical cycle as before we have a lot less follies [ I can only put this down to age ] I also asked about assisted hatching but most of our blasts were expanding so they said no nead. My consult also said that a big part of ivf is getting the timing of the transfer right so that the enviroment is exactly as it would be naturaly. I think as lily has said it isnt an exact 
science and just because you have had a bfn now there is every chance you can have a bfp next time. At least you know you can get pregnant and carry full term. Congratulations on your twins hon. Hope you manage to get some awnsers x


----------



## ljo

Dear Karen and Lyndalou

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my post. It has really given me some comfort to know that other people have had similar experiences and that they may still be a chance with future cycles.

I wish you both the best on your journeys.

Ljo


----------



## canoworms

Hi there, 

DNA fragmentation on the sperm may cause this as well. Do you have the results for what the embies looked like on day 3? You can see if the embies slowed down which may indicate DNA fragmentation (it also may not).

We have high DNA fragmentation - on day 3 mostly grade 1 8 cells by day 5, 2 early blasts grade 1/2 - we got a biochem from that cycle.

If you don't want to go down the route of getting tested and knowing for sure, you could just put your DH on anti-oxidents - if he does have it they are the only things that may help and they don't help everyone.
Typically PYCNOGENOL 100mg in the morning with a meal and 100mg in the evening with a meal. My DH is also taking anti-oxident nutrients. We still have a high %age of DNA fragmentation, but have moved from high to medium fragmentation.

You can still get pregnant with DNA fragmentation, but it may take longer as there is a higher chance of implantation failure and miscarriage.

xx


----------



## Agathe

Hello Ljo,

Would you have a boy and a girl by any chance who are around 2 1/2 ? I was just wondering whether I bumped into you at the ARGC...
As you can see from my signature below, I also had BFN at the ARGC with blastocyst transfer. At that time I was only 34 and Mr T could not explain why it did not work. Do you have any frozen embryos left ?
Are you thinking about starting treatment again ?
It can just be bad luck without any clear reason. It is already good to have been able to go that far in the treatment.
I had another BFN on Sunday so am not feeling much better than you.
After 4 fresh IVFs and 3 FETs I am starting to feel extremely depressed.
Have you booked your follow up already ?
All the best to you,

Agathe.


----------

